# Nitrous on bone stock 04??



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

This page says the LS2 can run up to a 150 shot without a tune or major mods. Can I also do this on my LS1??

bone stock 2006 gto- nitrous question - LS2 Forums


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

If I were to spray a dry shot before the MAF would it not add fuel and pull timing?


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

I am only looking to run 75-100 shot..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Redliner_x said:


> up to a 150 shot *without a tune*


:rofl: Don't even try it...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The "unofficial" rule of thumb is 150 shot is the limit on a stock LSx motor. If its not installed right or whatever you can blow your motor quick no-matter what shot you give it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only way I'd do NO2 is spend the grand for a good setup and get a real tune.


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> :rofl: Don't even try it...


How big would you go on a stock tune?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Redliner_x said:


> How big would you go on a stock tune?


I covered this in your thread you started yesterday about the same thing. You can't run spray on a stock tune.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> :rofl: Don't even try it...


The LSX engines love a "wet" shot of nitrous and it is as safe
as the user is.I wouldn't go cheap on your nitrous set up either 
and I would get all the saftey equitment also.
I agree with Dan I wouldn't run more than a 150 shot on a stock
LSX engine aspecially someone how is new to nitrous.Even though my friend that runs at our local track was running a 180 shot on his stock bottom 
end LS2 06 Corvette but,then backed down to a 150 shot later in the
year.It doesn't mean I would do though he has been using nitrous as 
his power adder of choice for fiveteen years and he also has a "spot on"
tune.Dont run nitrous at all without a tune! Even if your engine does
last your engine will be running on barrowed time without a good tune.
From what I have seen the direct port nitrous kits seem to be the saftest
for the LSX engines but,they will cost you though.The NOS "NOSzzle" 
direct port nitrous kit would be my choice if I did choose to run a shot 
of nitrous on my car.What is important is you have to keep up on the 
maintenance of your car and your nitrous kit.Something as simple as a 
leaking nitrous solenoid can cost you a engine.
I recommend if you can't afford to rebuild or replace your LSX engine
or don't know how to properly use nitrous don't run a power adder 
or nitrous for that matter.


----------



## Redliner_x (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for your input gentlemen..


----------



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a question to add on OP's subject... I also have an 04 LS1 GTO. stock all except the K&N Fipk II CAI and a custom exhaust with spintech mufflers. I found the Zex 100-250 wet shot kit and the machine gun purge kit for a decent price and I want to do it. Now, I know you need a tune, but really get the most out of that wet shot, or even be prepared for it, what needs to be done engine wise?


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Gtslowm6 said:


> Tune your car do a wet kit hit 150 shot all day long


Probably a dumb question but exactly what does the numeral signify on the shot size ??? 100, 150, 250....is it mL ??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How much Horse Power it adds.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Rukee said:


> How much Horse Power it adds.


Are these NOS shots hard on an engine?? Guess thats a loaded question as there are many variables that must be met to make the shot have less of a negative affect on the engine.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it was totally safe, you'd probably see it installed from the factory.....


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

pocketmaster said:


> Are these NOS shots hard on an engine?? Guess thats a loaded question as there are many variables that must be met to make the shot have less of a negative affect on the engine.


Yes and no, if you spend the time and money to get internal upgrades, high quality tunes and equipment the engine can withstand a lo,t but at the same time you are beating the hell out of the engine. Some people can run it like that for xxx amount of time, some people don't even get much past a tune without blowing something. i know personally i would never buy a car that has touched nitrous because who knows what is in store. Expect to pay big bucks if you want to roll big gains


----------

